# Need a chili recipe?



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody have a good chili recipe you want to share? Wife wants chili and cornbread tonight.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Use the Wick Fowlers with Cento tomato sauce along with chopped poblano pepper and a sweet onion. I'll usually up the garlic with some crushed cloves and add cumin at the end to taste.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Wick Fowler has never let me down. Do not use ground meat. Get a Chuck roast and cut into 1/2" cubes. Simmer the chili until the chuck meat starts to fall apart. If more liquid is needed during the simmer add some beer. Serve with crackers, grated cheese and jalapenos. OK now I'm hungry.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*chilli recipes*

where do you find wick follers?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

h.f.d.firedog said:


> where do you find wick follers?


Packet seasoning aisle at your grocery. Cento tomato sauce is KEY. It's by the other tomato sauces at HEB.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha thanks cartman. 
Gota try it.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

When I use Wick Fowlers, I start off with a whole chopped onion and a chopped garlic pod sauteed for about 10 minutes in the browned meat. Then add the other ingredients. I think the packages are pretty good but can be better with a little help.

Second the motion to use finely chopped up roast instead of ground. Its that much better.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Debbie Ashman's 2007 *Terlingua* Winning Recipe


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Susan Dean 2008 Champ:

http://www.chili.org/sdean.html

but i'm partial to Cindy Reed recipe, 1992-93: http://www.chili.org/cindy.html

These are great and make great chili, but if ya want it fast and good, go back to Wick Fowler and a little extra onion.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I wasn't very clear the first go round. Throw the onion, pepper and garlic in when you brown your meat. Another little trick is use either beef bouillon cubes or beef broth instead of water to cook down. Water just degrades the flavor.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Try this one next time is you got time...*

http://www.texasgourmet.com/cookbook_sub.php?icookId=13

Venison Chili NEW*Ingredients*:
2 lbs. "Chili Grind " Beef Chuck Roast
1 lb. backstrap- cubed in 3/4 inch pieces
*Bag #1*
4 tbs Chili Powder-(Dark Ancho, Its rich in flavor)
3 cloves of garlic
1 medium white onion
1/2 tsp-Black Pepper,
1/2 tsp-Salt 
1/2 tsp-Cayenne Pepper
*Bag #2* 
3 TBSPNS Sweet Chipotle Season All 
3 tbs-Cumin
2 tsp-Garlic Powder 
1/16th tsp-cinnamon 
1/2 tsp-Oregano Leaf 
2 Fresh Jalapeno- seeded and chopped






*Other Ingredients: *
1 can (14-1/2 oz.) Swanson Chicken Broth
1 can (14-1/2 oz.) Swanson Beef Broth
1 can (14-1/2 oz.) Stewed Tomatoes 
1 can (8 oz.) Tomato Puree
1 Knorr Beef Bullion Cube 
1 Tspn Light Brown Sugar 
1 Beer Bock Style]
*Cooking Instructions: *
Add "Room Temperature" meat to a hot cast iron skillet, brown it until it Starts to make it's own juice 
Stir continuously, add both cans of broth, and Bag #1 
Cook covered at a medium boil for 45 minutes 
Uncover and stir every 10 minutes 
Add water and beer as needed 
Add tomato puree, stewed tomato's and add Bag #2 
Add 1 Beef bullion cube 
Add 1/2 tsp light brown sugar
*Use the following to season to taste:* 
Salt 
Cayenne Pepper - for hot front taste 
White Pepper - for hot front taste 
Brown Sugar - for a sweeter taste
ready to eat - Better next day
Bon appetite.
Best Regards,
Bryan F. Slaven
The Texas Gourmet


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

The 2007 recipe is a winner fur sure, but if you want a few less dumps, and easier to find spices:

2-3 pounds coarse ground meat, diced chuck or any ground meat you can find.

1 large white onion, chopped medium fine.
2 large japalenos (or 4 serranos)
7 Tablespoons Chili Powder (gebhardts or Mexine will work)
1 tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. Cayanne
2 tablspoons Cumin
1 can chicken broth
1 small can tomato sauce
2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp seasoned salt or cajun seasoning

Coat a pan in grease if using lean chili grind or cube meat, regular ground beef just chuck in the pan.

Add onions and seasoned salt of cajun seasoning and brown the meat. Cover for a few minutes until it makes liquid. 

Drain thoroughly.

Dump all spices except tomato sauce, add chicken broth and water (or beer) to cover meat plus a little, depending on the pot. 

cook 45 minutes

Add tomato sauce, cook long enough for the mater sauce to mix and salt to taste. Added extra cayenne or powdered habanero to taste. 

Cook for another 30 or so minutes and eat. 

THis is an "entertaining company" recipe, 

The competition chili is more involved.

Any other CASI cooks on the board?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Take your pick, I have tried 5 or 6 of them, they are great(past Terlingua Champions) ...
Cindy Reed's is the one I mostly use.

http://www.chili.org/recipes.html


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*Jim's Chili*

2 to 2.5 pounds of chili meat or ground beef
2 medium bell peppers chopped up (green and any other color you like)
1 large yellow or white onion chopped
1 complete garlic chopped up fine.

Put all of this into skillet and brown. Discard grease if you are worried about the calories and colesterol.

put into large bowl.

Add 
3 sticks of celery chopped 
garlic salt 
regular salt

the following cans of Del monte diced tomatoes. decate liquid.
1 - with basil, garlic and oregano
1 - with garlic and onions
1 - another flavor of your choice

1 can of trapley's pinto beans with jalapenos : decate liquid
1 can or rotel chili fixins (tomatoes and chili pepers)

you can also add on small can of tomato paste.

the ingrediants of 1 box of Wick's 2-Alarm Chili mix.

Only use 1/4 to 1/3 of the package of Red pepper (cayenne) unless you are brave and don't want to throw the rest of your chili in the garbage because it is too hot to eat.

mix all of these ingrediants into the large bowl.

Transfer the bown into a large crock pot. Heat on high for 30 min to 45 min. then heat on warm to low for 6 or more hours.

This makes a lot of chili;however, it freezes easy and taste better the next day.

hope you like it,
blue.dog


----------

